# Here's the two last quilts I finished



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

The Texas is for my son and dil, it's almost like the one I made that was raffled off last year, just some different colors. It is a queen size.

The next one was a twin size I just sent to my mil. She started it and was about to pull her hair out. I had to take apart the 6 block she had already finished because they were so far out of shape. She cut all the strips with scissors and some were wider that the others. So basically I remade it. Then I surprised her with quilting it.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

Pretty quilts. I'm sure your MIL was thrilled with her quilt, especially since it is finished!


----------



## rjayne (Sep 20, 2004)

I like the Texas one. Maybe I can find Minnesota fabric and make one too.


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

I am truly impressed !!!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Ruby - those are quite lovely. I've never seen a Singer long arm before. What is the model number? I'm considering putting my Brother PQ1500s on a frame, but am concerned the 9" harp might not be large enough. Apparently my Janome 8900 is too fancy pants to be used on a frame. It has an 11" harp.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

They both look wonderful, and I am sure they were appreciated!


----------

